# MFF11 Who is coming?



## BlueIceHusky (Sep 25, 2011)

My friend was supose to come this year, but couldn't make it. I wish I knew other furs, but i don't know that many people. I'd love to tag along with anybody for a day or two for the weekend. It make the time more enjoyable to at least know someone new this year. Being alone sucks, especially being at a con. Your not forced, just asking if you want. Thanks! Dustin


----------



## Bir (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll be there. It'd be fun to have someone to actually hang out with instead of wandering around like an aimless loser. xD


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll be there the entire weekend, so if we want to hang out, that'll be cool. No one wants to be that lone loser, and I don't like to be alone when at a con.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 11, 2011)

I may try to show up depending on whether or not I am still alive / not in jail so you could conceivably see me passed out under a table somewhere


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll be there! :3


----------



## Fay V (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm going! ready to party like a fox.


----------



## Delta (Oct 11, 2011)

I miiiiight attend. If I do, I'll be there with Ifus, Xander and Rhia.


----------



## lostcat461 (Oct 18, 2011)

A) How do you party like a fox? Sleep in a box? Play a mox... lotus? Break out in pox? Wash all your socks? Kay I am done.
B) Attending.
C) Justifying having an ABCD dynamic.
D) Will hopefully have a splendiferous time as always.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 18, 2011)

ABCD dynamic?


----------



## lostcat461 (Oct 18, 2011)

You can't make a list of A, B, C, and D, without a C. This isn't bizzaro world.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 18, 2011)

lostcat461 said:


> How do you party like a fox?



That subject cannot be discussed, as the forum is PG13.


----------



## Ginga (Nov 9, 2011)

I will be there! Though this will be my first con and I wont know anyone. Im trying to get my best friend to go, but I doubt he will make it with his work. So if anyone is willing to share a room that would be amazing. But if not just meeting up and making new friends would be cool too.


----------



## Ben (Nov 9, 2011)

Wait, why would anyone go to a furry con without having people they plan to hang out with? Certainly you don't think these things have good programming or something.

(Yes, I'm going, I feel like I know too many people going. PERSUADE ME TO THINK YOU'RE WORTH THE TIME, *entice me.*)


----------



## Fay V (Nov 9, 2011)

Ben said:


> Wait, why would anyone go to a furry con without having people they plan to hang out with? Certainly you don't think these things have good programming or something.
> 
> (Yes, I'm going, I feel like I know too many people going. PERSUADE ME TO THINK YOU'RE WORTH THE TIME, *entice me.*)



Bitch hang out with us!


----------



## Deo (Nov 9, 2011)

Ben said:


> (Yes, I'm going, I feel like I know too many people going. PERSUADE ME TO THINK YOU'RE WORTH THE TIME, *entice me.*)


*entices you*


I'll be there.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2011)

Wish I could be there. 3:


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Wish I could be there. 3:


This.  What really sucks is that it's not a long drive from here to Antioch, IL, and then I could just take the Metra down there. My schedule is very non-permissive, though. 

I might make it in for one day. Most likely not, though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> *entices you*
> 
> 
> I'll be there.



Oh, I forgot you're going! I listed Fay in my MFF journal, ADDIN U BITCH


----------



## AshFox (Nov 10, 2011)

Ill Be there


----------



## Takun (Nov 10, 2011)

I won't!  Exam scheduled that Friday. Woop woop.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 10, 2011)

Curse you guys and your far away cons : (


----------



## Fay V (Nov 10, 2011)

Takun said:


> I won't!  Exam scheduled that Friday. Woop woop.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 10, 2011)

I could have gone...but my family moved to California.


----------



## Onnes (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm tempted to show up on Saturday, given that I practically live there.


----------



## Devout Catalyst (Nov 10, 2011)

MEEEE!


----------



## Ben (Nov 10, 2011)

Takun said:


> I won't!  Exam scheduled that Friday. Woop woop.



GET IT RESCHEDULED YOU POOP FACTORY. Ugh, this dingus right here.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 10, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I'm tempted to show up on Saturday, given that I practically live there.


if you do you better tell me so I can hug you


----------



## hyprthecat (Nov 10, 2011)

ill be there.


----------



## GTO-Wolfgang (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll be there, catch me at the Rave friday night, and i'll buy you a drink (anyone over 21 that is) good luck, i plan on getting blotto'd FAST


----------



## ayren (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll be there... will know about 5 people there :-D  would like to know more than that   will definitely be dancing at all nighttime dances/raves


----------



## Deo (Nov 11, 2011)

I WILL BE THERE THURSDAY NIGHT! WOOP WOOP!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> I WILL BE THERE THURSDAY NIGHT! WOOP WOOP!



FUCK YES!
NIGHT = MADE


----------



## Ben (Nov 12, 2011)

OH GOOD, THAT'S WHEN I'M SHOWING UP TOO. You should come to this hilarious screening of Bitter Lake that's going on Thursday night, it'll be 2dope2trope.


----------



## Obsidian Wolfess (Nov 13, 2011)

I will be there. ^^ It's my first time, and probably my last (because traveling from NJ is EXPENSIVE!!!)


----------



## Idlewild (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll be there for the first time! It should be fun. :3


----------



## plus (Nov 13, 2011)

It'll be my second year. =3 Friday-Sunday

Still looking for tag-alongs that live near me.


----------



## Rivercoon (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll be there.  Getting in on Wednesday and leaving Monday.  Do dealers table this time.  I'll just hang a ton of stuff in the Art Show then try to get a spot in Artists Alley.
We have room mates for most of the con but could use someone to split costs with Wednesday night.  A bed is still open.


----------



## Ben (Nov 14, 2011)

Wait, who shows up to this on Wednesday? I thought people only did that with Anthrocon.


----------



## Rivercoon (Nov 14, 2011)

People who are flying in from California and want to play tourist on Thursday.


----------



## GTO-Wolfgang (Nov 14, 2011)

Bring a coat! forecast for wednesday is supposed to be a low of 20


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll be there on Thursday through Sunday, my first MFF


----------



## FireFeathers (Nov 17, 2011)

Imma be there! Just finishing up my last details and packing and all that. I'll be in the den all three days, then dancing like an idiot both nights


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm coming tomorrow, barring the unexpected.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 18, 2011)

Insufficient funds; fission mailed


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 19, 2011)

Well that was fun. 

'scuse me while I drop dead of exhaustion.

(Also Deo is super nice irl but that's a secret don't tell anyone [also Fay but that's less of a revelation], and Onnes has a RIGHTEOUS BEARD.)


----------



## Onnes (Nov 19, 2011)

I went to a furry convention and didn't get raped! It was nice to meet some of you folks there.

It took me forever to get my beard untangled.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 20, 2011)

I was at shit college from 8am to 3am and I am now deeply regretting not ditching that  in order to raise hell at MFF with you guys

Edit: oh god so much beard


----------



## Ben (Nov 21, 2011)

I also came here to express the revelation that Deo is super nice even though I've known this for a long time and she threatened to harm me if I let anyone know which is a pretty weird paradox don't you think it is I think so

(Her ass is still wandering around the con, but jfc i'm too tired to bother)


----------



## Fay V (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't tell, but Deo is super fucking adorable and cuddly and if you compliment her she has this weird defense mechanism to look adorable. We have pictures, she just shuts down and makes adorable faces till you stop paying attention.


----------



## Pine (Nov 21, 2011)

epic beard dude


----------



## Oovie (Nov 21, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I went to a furry convention and didn't get raped! It was nice to meet some of you folks there.
> 
> It took me forever to get my beard untangled.


Oh my god I saw you! I told my friend, "I think I just saw a viking?" or something along those lines.


----------

